
Assumptions: Your language is making an assumption about your work - LiveTheDream
http://langnostic.blogspot.com/2012/05/assumptions.html
======
evincarofautumn
After reading the occasional article on HN about the different merits and
warts of Erlang, all I can say is that I really can’t wait for one of my
projects to actually need it. As it is, I just have no application for it.

